# Office 365 >  >  IS THERE A WAY TO FORCE SAVE so I don't lose my work before force quitting?

## wilcerf91

I attempted to import data from the web on excel. Unfortunatley when loading a page the web query browser in excel the program got stuck in an endless "script error" message.  It prompts "do you want to keep running script on this page" and whether I click yes or no the script error message appears immediately after.  I can't exit out of the web query application because the error message doesn't allow me to click on anything else.  I can't quit excel (and save program) because when I right click on the excel icon in the taskbar and click quit another error message appears saying 'Cannot quit Microsoft Excel'.  I don't want to force quit because I haven't saved for a while and I looked up when it autosaved last and that was also a long time ago.  Is there any way to either get out of this infinite 'script error' loop, or to somehow force save my excel file so I can keep my work then force quit.  Please please if you have any clues, I would really appreciate your input.  Thank you.

----------


## shg

Another duplicate. Please take a few minutes to read the forum rules before posting again.

----------


## wilcerf91

Sorry new to the site... Was just trying to get the message out there to the most viewers... will not duplicate posts again... trying to figure out how to delete the posts now.  User interface is not the most intuitive / user friendly  :Smilie:   . In the mean time if anyone has any suggestions for my dilemma they would be much appreciated!

----------


## jeffreybrown

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately this is a duplicate post and as such will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

Thread Closed.

----------

